# VHI Claim or Tax back?



## Newbie!

Hi,

I'm not sure of this is the right place to post this but I want to put in some medical expenses to vhi soon. Can I also submit them to VHI and claim tax back on whatever VHI dont cover? What's the best strategy with reclaiming costs?
thanks.


----------



## asdfg

> Can I also submit them to VHI and claim tax back on whatever VHI dont cover?


 
Yes - Submit your claim to VHI. Anything not allowed by VHI (incl Excess) can then be claimed against your taxes 

Remember there are many additional expenses allowed by revenue e.g. prescription expenses


----------



## InfoSeeker

Also you can claim to your health insurer, in your case VHI, in the year that they occur but you can only claim for health expenses incurred in 2011 after 1st January 2012 from Revenue.


----------



## Newbie!

that's great, thank you both.


----------



## flossie

VHI will send you a statement of benefit with each claim showing how much they paid you back. Keep these handy as it makes claiming tax back much easier due to seeing how much is eligible for tax.


----------



## InfoSeeker

You can sign up to VHI online and you will see this statement of benefit online which I find easier in case I might lose the hardcopy sent out in the post.


----------



## pj111

Remember to submit your expenses to VHI within 3 months of renewal date to qualify.

_Patrick_


----------



## RabbitHutch

*Tax Back on Med1 after leaving employment*

I left my job in October this year.

Can I still claim tax back on the balance of my health expenses for the year 2011, given that you can only make the revenue claim from 1 jan 2012?





pj111 said:


> Remember to submit your expenses to VHI within 3 months of renewal date to qualify.
> 
> _Patrick_


----------



## ClubMan

I don't really understand the question. If you can claim anything back from the _VHI _then you should do that - within whatever cut-off period may apply these days. Then after this tax year you can do a _MED1 _claim in respect of any qualifying unreimbursed expenses.


----------



## pj111

When you say you left your job in October , did you cancel the health insurance? If that is the case, you should send in claim now for any eligible receipts and then make your Med 1 application. Details http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...nd_reliefs/taxation_and_medical_expenses.html

_Patrick_

_ps - anyone know how to change the name of a link so you don't have big long name?_


----------



## Adam2011

Claim from the VHI first and the Tax later, interesting that the revenue never crosschecked however thats the correct and legal approach. Remember the time limit with the VHI.


----------



## pj111

I do know of instances where people have been caught for claiming on their MED 1 forms for the full amount where money has been refunded by an insurer for some of the paid out amount. It is a serious offence. It is an area where all 3 insurers are tightening up on, not returning receipts, stamping receipts and only paying out claims within specific allowed timeframe.

_Patrick_


----------



## PolkaDot

If you make a claim for reimbursement from the VHI and then they don't send you back your receipts, what are you supposed to do then if the Revenue ask you for the receipts?


----------



## Slim

PolkaDot said:


> If you make a claim for reimbursement from the VHI and then they don't send you back your receipts, what are you supposed to do then if the Revenue ask you for the receipts?


 
I'd be surprised if they don't send back the receipts. Keep copies. You don't have to submit the receipts to revenue but hold them in case of audit (there may be exceptions to this).


----------



## huskerdu

PolkaDot said:


> If you make a claim for reimbursement from the VHI and then they don't send you back your receipts, what are you supposed to do then if the Revenue ask you for the receipts?



According to the VHI website, the detailed claim documentation that they send you back is sufficient for Revenue purposes as evidence of your expenses.

This contains the required detail i.e

GP visit - Cost  €55  - VHI claim €25
Physio visit - Cost  €60 - VHI claim €25

I always photocopy the receipts anyway before making a claim.


----------



## PolkaDot

Cool, thanks for the response.


----------



## pj111

You have to keep your receipts for 6 years for audit purposes. I would imagine if one was audited that the Revenue would check with all the health insurers as to whether claims were already made or not. Don't claim twice.


----------



## NovaFlare77

huskerdu said:


> According to the VHI website, the detailed claim documentation that they send you back is sufficient for Revenue purposes as evidence of your expenses.
> 
> This contains the required detail i.e
> 
> GP visit - Cost  €55  - VHI claim €25
> Physio visit - Cost  €60 - VHI claim €25
> 
> I always photocopy the receipts anyway before making a claim.



Revenue agreed this with the health insurers a number of years ago to reduce the amount of paper they deal with. It's a win-win for the insurers and Revenue: insurers don't have the administrative costs of returning everyone's receipts, and any paper based claims submitted to Revenue only include the Med1 form and the insurer's statement.

It's probably a good idea to keep a note of what's sent in anyway, in case a receipt gets mislaid once the insurer receives it.


----------



## Catering141

Can I ask a question on the back of this. I submit med 1 each year and looking at my balancing statements I received €186.40 each year for medical insurance relief, (company pays health insurance) regardless of my med 1 form amount, and this is added to my other tax credits, these are then subtracted from tax paid and I get the refund. My question is this, if I am allowed €186.40 each year for med ins relief and I don't see anywhere on balancing statement - Med 1 - then why bother filling in the form each year if my amount of tax credit / allowed from govt won't change? Why not just fill in the med ins relief and Age credit form? Thanks


----------



## Catering141

Oh scrap that, I can see health expenses on 2009's statement - but not on the previous year's even though I claimed. I'll ring revenue.


----------



## romuse

*Hi...read all the thread but probably still didn't get it*

My question is as follow:
let's say I made the following claims to VHI
1- Optical expenses (glaces and visit) = 500 Euro   (VHI returns 100 euro) so the extra is: 400 euro

2- GP visit 55, (VHI returns 25 euro) so the extra is 30 euro

my question is:
regarding revenue (Tax) what should I claim back? 
Option 1: nothing as I have claimed using VHI---> so 0
Option 2: Claim the difference (extra) 400 + 30 = 430   for tax back ?

thanks Guys for the help and reply


----------



## huskerdu

romuse said:


> My question is as follow:
> let's say I made the following claims to VHI
> 1- Optical expenses (glaces and visit) = 500 Euro   (VHI returns 100 euro) so the extra is: 400 euro
> 
> 2- GP visit 55, (VHI returns 25 euro) so the extra is 30 euro
> 
> my question is:
> regarding revenue (Tax) what should I claim back?
> Option 1: nothing as I have claimed using VHI---> so 0
> Option 2: Claim the difference (extra) 400 + 30 = 430   for tax back ?
> 
> thanks Guys for the help and reply



Option 2. 
Its explained in more detail in the following key post. 

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=940607


----------



## xeresod

romuse said:


> My question is as follow:
> let's say I made the following claims to VHI
> 1- Optical expenses (glaces and visit) = 500 Euro (VHI returns 100 euro) so the extra is: 400 euro
> 
> 2- GP visit 55, (VHI returns 25 euro) so the extra is 30 euro
> 
> my question is:
> regarding revenue (Tax) what should I claim back?
> Option 1: nothing as I have claimed using VHI---> so 0
> Option 2: Claim the difference (extra) 400 + 30 = 430 for tax back ?
> 
> thanks Guys for the help and reply


 
Option 2 (a) - 30 euro only as there is no tax relief on routine ophthalmic treatment (sight testing, provision and maintenance of glasses and contact lenses). This is stated on the MED1 form.


----------



## huskerdu

xeresod said:


> Option 2 (a) - 30 euro only as there is no tax relief on routine ophthalmic treatment (sight testing, provision and maintenance of glasses and contact lenses). This is stated on the MED1 form.


Thanks for the clarification. I didn't notice that


----------

